# Golds Gym Bedford Friday 13th March with Daz Gym



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Daz Ball, a few other guys and I are visiting Golds Gym Bedford tomorrow afternoon around 3pm - we're training, having pics and Daz and I are available for questions too

If you train there or want to pop along - do come and say Hi.

(sorry for the late notice!)


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Made a typo in the title - how do you edit a thread title here?!!!

What a cock up!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ex-SRD said:


> Daz Ball, a few other guys and I are visiting Golds Gym Bedford tomorrow afternoon around 3pm - we're training, having pics and Daz and I are available for questions too
> 
> If you train there or want to pop along - do come and say Hi.
> 
> (sorry for the late notice!)


Really? Bloody hell not seen that posted up anywhere!!!!

I'll be there anyway lol what are ya training? :thumb:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I might let you in.......


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I did hear James L is gonna be there also, not sure if that's true, also lodge's coming isn't he James???

Be nice to see him again.... 

I'll try to get there, but got few things to do first...


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm organising it so I don't think James L is coming - unless it's for another reason

yes Big Lodge is also coming - there's 4 of us plus one guy (Big Dave) who already trains there

Be good to catch up again Rob. And Becklet do come and say Hi - Daz and I are doing back and bis

We'll be taking pics so do your hair ... Rob! LOL


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ex-SRD said:


> I'm organising it so I don't think James L is coming - unless it's for another reason
> 
> yes Big Lodge is also coming - there's 4 of us plus one guy (Big Dave) who already trains there
> 
> ...


Oh cack I'm doing back too - not fighting them for the power cage lol!!! :lol:

Can't miss me with my horrific yellow and orange hair PMSL!!!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Ex-SRD said:


> I'm organising it so I don't think James L is coming - unless it's for another reason
> 
> yes Big Lodge is also coming - there's 4 of us plus one guy (Big Dave) who already trains there
> 
> ...


I know Dave already, from Vinces and Golds.....one of the trainers today said Jame L was comeing, but i bet he got mixe up with you more likely.....anyway, I'll be there at some time or other so maybe catch you tomorrow J, all the best dude.....and my hair is always done mate, as you know.....get out of bed, look in the mirror and lo and behold it's done already...


----------



## Manimal (Sep 23, 2008)

Good of the gym to advertise a british champs coming to town, only found out last night.......try and get down to see you both...Luke.

James L was at the bodybuilders gym only last week....he trained chest with sammy, then he did yoga........corpushouse where the pros workout!...NO.1 for gains in sunny bedford.

James is big dave who i think he is?....does that make me bigger Luke? :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Manimal said:


> Good of the gym to advertise a british champs coming to town, only found out last night.......try and get down to see you both...Luke.
> 
> James L was at the bodybuilders gym only last week....he trained chest with sammy, then he did yoga........corpushouse where the pros workout!...NO.1 for gains in sunny bedford.
> 
> James is big dave who i think he is?....does that make me bigger Luke? :thumb:


Yeah I only found out last night too lol...Bodybuilder's yoga class was class - I wasn't the least flexible for once :laugh:

Who's Big Dave??


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Manimal... Same here I found out from Daz on FB, what time will you be done PT'in i'll pick you up from Flexability and we'll pop down Golds.

Be good to meet Daz and you James.

Yeah JL was down Flex at the Corpus/Flex&Pex event did manage to squeeze in a good chest session and all you can eat chinese re-feed so whoever Rob spoke to at Golds must have got the James mixed up lol

Corpushouse.. like it :thumb: were's my sponsorship ?

Rob you going bud ?

Anyways who's big Dave ? is it a joke i'm not in on ?

PB


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I might be going, but I wanna go train, not for a fcuking circus, so if it's busy I'll say hi and do one....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Robsta said:


> I might be going, but I wanna go train, not for a fcuking circus, so if it's busy I'll say hi and do one....


Not training back as well are ya???

Suspect I'll lose the fight for a barbell then......:laugh:


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Manimal said:


> Good of the gym to advertise a british champs coming to town, only found out last night.......try and get down to see you both...Luke.
> 
> James L was at the bodybuilders gym only last week....he trained chest with sammy, then he did yoga........corpushouse where the pros workout!...NO.1 for gains in sunny bedford.
> 
> James is big dave who i think he is?....does that make me bigger Luke? :thumb:


It was only finalised on Monday to be fair on them

Yes it's that 'Big Dave'

Just leaving now...


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Robsta said:


> I might be going, but I wanna go train, not for a fcuking circus, so if it's busy I'll say hi and do one....


You have such a way with words bud 

Thought you'd be there sporting the tightest fitting Affliction top ever :lol:

PB


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Good luck with the day guys. Hope all goes well. Daz is a true freak of nature and def worth making the trip to see.

The yoga was cool Luke as it was meeting everyone and Sam my chest was battered for days. I'll make the trip again soon for sure.

J


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

supercell said:


> Good luck with the day guys. Hope all goes well. Daz is a true freak of nature and def worth making the trip to see.
> 
> The yoga was cool Luke as it was meeting everyone and Sam my chest was battered for days. I'll make the trip again soon for sure.
> 
> J


That'll be from them heavy ar$e old school dumbells 

Yeah welcome up this way anytime bud, actually was just talking with Luke about meeting up down Hercules sometime soon ?

Oh and J i'll get Baz to get the training pics we had up on FB soon

PB


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Had a great day - it's a great gym with a friendly atmosphere. Good to see you guys.

Had a good crowd gather around when Daz did some posing!

I'll be writing a report with pics for MT in the next few days


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

funny that just trained in daz ballz gym today in leiscterbut no one tell stuart core shh:whistling:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

yeah, was nice to see you James, what you think to the gym??

Nice to catch up with lodge also....Daz looks superb as ever.....


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes the gym is great mate - we all thought so. Daz wants to go more often and I dare say Lodge will be there more often too


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

hi thanks to everyone who came and said hi the gym is great and will defo be doing one session a week at golds see you all soon.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

The report and pics are up on MT:

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/article-2009-daz-ball-tour.aspx


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Good pics.

Not sure about the mesh see thru vest Chris Charles is wearing in the background of the 5th pic down though... lol


----------

